# Does not like toys



## Just Wondering (Dec 20, 2011)

My wife really does not enjoy bedroom toys.She says she does not need them.But she use's her hand during POV which is wonderful and of course works every time.My question is about once a year or so I tried to introduce a new toy,Thinking some day she will change.I offen leave it in the package and make it available to her with or without me.Funny thing is sometimes it never gets opened.I think if someone gave me something to make you orgasm better or greater it would be used in minutes.I just brought home a new one its a glass d88888 its in a nice box with derections about to put it in the microwave or the ice box and take it to bed.I guess I am always trying to make thing better or something new.But OP is not that interested is this common.It seems to be a guilt thing with her about it. There has been toys over the years that worked rather well. Then present is like thats nasty??


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

Seems like sex is not an issue here, so why do you keep trying to introduce toys? If she doesn't like them, then leave it alone. Try something else more risque if you are looking for that zing to your sex life. Role play, screw in the backseat of your car, have sex outside, etc. Toys don't work, so onto something else.


----------



## mineforever (Jan 31, 2013)

Well honestly I wish I could find a toy that did anything for me....its his big beautiful c**k or nothing it appears. We have spent a fortune on vibrarors, rabbits, balls, clamps...nada don't do a thing for me. I will use a regular anatomically correct c**k when his ED is acting up but no vibrator can't cum with it turned on. My hubby has a whole box full of toys I use on him though. Just saying....for some people the sensation of real skin is all that will do it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Just Wondering (Dec 20, 2011)

mineforever said:


> Well honestly I wish I could find a toy that did anything for me....its his big beautiful c**k or nothing it appears. We have spent a fortune on vibrarors, rabbits, balls, clamps...nada don't do a thing for me. I will use a regular anatomically correct c**k when his ED is acting up but no vibrator can't cum with it turned on. My hubby has a whole box full of toys I use on him though. Just saying....for some people the sensation of real skin is all that will do it.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I love where you come from Girl always.I read your response to fast and I thought it said ball clamps. I said not for me???Your point well taken.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

mineforever said:


> Well honestly I wish I could find a toy that did anything for me....its his big beautiful c**k or nothing it appears. We have spent a fortune on vibrarors, rabbits, balls, clamps...nada don't do a thing for me. I will use a regular anatomically correct c**k when his ED is acting up but no vibrator can't cum with it turned on. My hubby has a whole box full of toys I use on him though. Just saying....for some people the sensation of real skin is all that will do it.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Does hubby know you think he's big and beautiful?


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

Just Wondering said:


> My wife really does not enjoy bedroom toys.She says she does not need them.But she use's her hand during POV which is wonderful and of course works every time.My question is about once a year or so I tried to introduce a new toy,Thinking some day she will change.I offen leave it in the package and make it available to her with or without me.Funny thing is sometimes it never gets opened.I think if someone gave me something to make you orgasm better or greater it would be used in minutes.I just brought home a new one its a glass d88888 its in a nice box with derections about to put it in the microwave or the ice box and take it to bed.I guess I am always trying to make thing better or something new.But OP is not that interested is this common.It seems to be a guilt thing with her about it. There has been toys over the years that worked rather well. Then present is like thats nasty??


Just curious ... it doesn't make you feel good that she only needs/wants you?


----------



## Just Wondering (Dec 20, 2011)

committed4ever said:


> Just curious ... it doesn't make you feel good that she only needs/wants you?


Oh yes,But because she is LD I guess I always feel if there was something extra in the bedroom that she enjoys and it was like WoW.It would increase her desire for sex.She is satisfled with me and we do love one another very much.But she is not all about sex.Sometimes I wonder why if a women came orgasm as easy as she can why would she not want more sex?? Or like to play more in the bedroom.She is kinda of a get in and get out type of person


----------



## mineforever (Jan 31, 2013)

treyvion said:


> Does hubby know you think he's big and beautiful?


Yes he does, I tell him and show him every chance I get. He has a gorgeous body and an even more beautiful heart. What we have today didn't come easy for me and Big Daddy we know to well how precious this relationship is to both of us....we make it our top priority to take care of each other.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

sounds to me this is more to your arousal than hers

then I would state it as such and ask her if she would use them for your benefit and you just might get the answer you want


----------



## Maneo (Dec 4, 2012)

in this case the toys appear to do nothing for her. the fact that he thinks they should is not relevant. Gotta look at the world from the other person's view, in this case, her.
Just because A thinks something is great and B doesn't think so does not make the opinion of either A or B wrong, just different.


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

Just Wondering said:


> I just brought home a new one its a glass d88888 its in a nice box with derections about to put it in the microwave or the ice box and take it to bed.


That kind of toy would do nothing for me. I don't enjoy toys that don't vibrate. I don't like insertion toys even if they vibrate, but if they don't even do that, they can stay in the box.



> I guess I am always trying to make thing better or something new.But OP is not that interested is this common.It seems to be a guilt thing with her about it. *There has been toys over the years that worked rather well. *Then present is like thats nasty??


Buy those kind of toys, the ones that worked well. Have you talked with her about what kinds of toys she prefers over other toys?

But if she just wants sex over as fast as possible, I don't think any toy will change that. Toys are for sexploration, and that starts in the mind.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

My STBW has toys, and has used them with great success in the past. We have used her vibrator exactly once. She has told me that my fingers, mouth and penis and more importantly, how I use them are better than the toys. Who am I to argue?


----------



## Just Wondering (Dec 20, 2011)

I get it now,I am the one that likes toy's.I have always tried to push toys onto her.But I get it now that it's me that wants them not her.Must be a guy thing ,If my wife came home with a new toy for a guy and said lets try it out.It would be on in mins.


----------



## Maneo (Dec 4, 2012)

Just Wondering said:


> I get it now,I am the one that likes toy's.I have always tried to push toys onto her.But I get it now that it's me that wants them not her.Must be a guy thing ,If my wife came home with a new toy for a guy and said lets try it out.It would be on in mins.


I'm not sure it is a guy thing. My wife enjoys toys and has brought new toys to the bedroom for us to use. In our case, we just happen to share the same level of interest and delight in toys. 

I think the key to anything in a relationship is understanding the interest level of self and partner and, hopefully, those levels will be somewhat in sync. Whether it be bedroom toys or sexual frequency or sleeping habits or TV watching preferences or a zillion other things.

When a couple do have differing level of desire or interest, one hopes there will be some accommodation by the other partner to provide some indulgence in whatever the spouse really seems to enjoy be it toys or visiting the relatives. Time after time i read on this forum where one spouse has given up because the other spouse wants nothing whatsoever to do with some preference or like or desire. Therein lies the moment a wedge can start to grow in a marriage and partners start to grow apart.

For instance, I love to nibble on my wife's cute toes in the course of foreplay. That drives her insane because she is wildly ticklish there. But she indulges me because she knows it gives me pleasure. On the other hand, she adores getting non-ticklish foot massages. So I indulge her foot massages because I know it gives her pleasure. We try to meet half way. And we don't make it a straight one-for-one thing where if I give her a foot massage I get one toe nibbling session. No score keeping. I might give her foot massages all week and there is no toe nibbling included in our foreplay for weeks. Or vice versa. We just try to stay loose and open.


----------

